
Plugging into the Future of Humanity: Exploring the Human API - swohns
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20121212160024-2293140-plugging-into-the-future-of-humanity-exploring-the-human-api
======
tobydownton
I found the suggestion that there will only be 50 billion things connected by
2020 a little surprising, given that "in 2008, the number of things connected
to the Internet exceeded the number of people on earth".

